# Some new pics of Brady, Dugan and Bacca



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Here are a few new pictures of my boys. Also, Bacca has been visiting (my Mom's hav) so there are a few of him as well.

Brady and Dugan chilling on the couch. 









Dugan's bad hairday after romping in the snow









Dugan is always happy to welcome a new friend. 









You can see who loves the snow around here!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Just a few more



















Please Daddy, can't we share?


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Karen, they are all so adorable. Thanks for sharing the pictures!
Gina


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Karen, I love Brady and Dugan (and Bacca too)! They are so cute together.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

What great pictures Karen. I love the picture of Brady peeking out from under your husband's arm.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Karen, I love those pictures! Especially of Brady on the sofa. So precious.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karen,
Thanks for the pictures! It's so funny how we can never see too many photos of our darling dogs! They are always such a pleasure to see!


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

OH , Karen, thanks so much for the great new photos. Brady, Dugan, and Bacca look close enough to touch! They all look so happy together, and so handsome. Dugan looks like a scamp and Bacca is beautiful. I love Brady "sharing" your husband's salad. And you know your Brady has a special place in my heart. I love his expressive face. :hug:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My little godbaby is just too cute!!!! And as I told you yesterday, I just LOVE that picture with Bady and the ball - it is so striking! Brady is ALWAYS on the go, whether it is snowy or sunny!!


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Karen, GREAT pictures! Dugan and Bacca look like twins sitting together!!! And that sweet, sweet Brady :angel:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Karen I was laughing so hard when I seen the picture of Brady hoping dad will share, Riley does this to DH all the time. Love all the pictures, your boys are adorable.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Karen, they all look so cute. I too enjoyed the picture of Brady with his dad. Benji does it to my DH all the time..it is so cute to hear him tell Benji about he food on his plate when Benji tries to sniff it, "Benji, it is all very delicious but it is not for you".


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh oh oh oh oh oh...These picts just made me feel so good. Your boys are so cute. and Bacca is adorable. thanks for sharing. I love the "Brady look" from the back of the couch... I have seen pictures of him with this look before and it is uniquely Brady. Cash also, does the "I will just sit here patiently hoping some of that chicken falls my way."


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, they are so cute!!!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I think Brady has one of the cutest hav faces ever! I love his look. You can see his personality in his eyes! They are all adorable.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Karen, the pics are great. I love the one of Brady beggging for some of Dad's meal.


----------



## Jake&Jazz (May 24, 2008)

Karen - I love the photos !! Thanks for sharing !! But I have to ask...is Dugan more devilish than Brady or Bacca? I'm asking because I recognize that look in his eyes. Jake has the same look and Jake IS the devil !!: evil: But in a cute way !!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all of the nice comments about my boys. Yes, Stacy, Dugan has a bit of the devil in him. Brady used to be quite devilish too, but he has mellowed some as he has grown up. So, maybe there is hope for Dugan. By the way Stacy, how did the haircut go?

Poornima, I love your husband's comments to Benji's begging. Brady often sits on the back of the couch with his head on one of our shoulders staring as we eat. Yes, we give in and share. Dugan is not as subtle of a beggar! He is a big more aggresive about it.


----------

